# FreeBSD 9.3 PV as domU in xenserver resetting / rebooting



## Phlogi (Jun 16, 2015)

I installed the amd64 version of the 9.3-Release as a domU in latest xenserver 6.5 (using other media and default settings, so no hvm yet) and got the following very unusual issue: After a few minutes of the guest running, the system (FreeBSD, not the hypervisor) resets. It silently reboots without any message, either in xenserver logs or in the FreeBSD crash folder. I'm not that familiar with BSD yet, so could you give me any hints where to check?


Thanks in advance!

PS: Yes I need to use 9.3 and I know that FreeBSD 10 has better visualization support


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2015)

It's probably not FreeBSD that's causing the reset. It's entirely possible it's XEN that's pulling the rug from underneath FreeBSD. If FreeBSD did indeed crash I would expect some crash logs (although it does happen it'll crash without creating them). I'm not too familiar with XEN but is there a way to log whatever is on the guest's console? That may provide clues.


----------



## Phlogi (Jun 16, 2015)

Right, however I even had the guest console open and did not see  any message at all. I'm digging into xen's logs to see whether I find something there. What I can say: it's load related, as soon as I start a compiling process (kernel) the system for sure is resetted after a few minutes.


----------



## Phlogi (Jun 16, 2015)

Update: It seems to be a memory issue, the xen host (squeezed) complains about free memory and maybe fails to get enough for some reason. I now lowered the available memory on the FreeBSD vm and will re-check.


----------



## Oko (Jun 16, 2015)

Don't use in production.


----------



## Phlogi (Jun 16, 2015)

It's not production


----------

